# WoW- anyone play??



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

World Of Warcraft-
anyone here play it?? Inquiring minds want to know...


(level 44 Alliance warlock, thank you very much...)


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I use to play EverQuest II, but I quit a while back. I've never played WOW. Those games can eat up too much of your life if your not careful.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Used to play Ultima Online way back in the day (during original beta and into a couple versions after). Just don't care much for 3D over the shoulder PoV RPGs or MMORPGs, never appealed to me much. 

Stopped all together after realizing they almost all share the same gaming model: buy better gear, kill things, gain experience, collect loot, level up, repeat. I can get that level of guilty pleasure from a solo shooter. 

I strongly prefer RPGs that are heavy on plot, mystery and intelligent puzzles. While at the same time light on the combat and stats crunching. I haven't seen nor played an MMO to date that has that. 

I'm the same with table-top gaming. I'll take a session of World of Darkness (original, not this new messed version) that's heavy on plot and role-playing over a stat crunching Dungeons and Dragrons dungeon crawl ANY DAY!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

No but I've lost many a friend to WOW....lol

I prefer FPS's.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

(looking at people through sleep deprived, computer monitor blearied, dark ringed & hazed eyes....) Addict? Who's an addict? who loses life to them?? (opening new window to start game...)
IT'S LIKE CRACK, PEOPLE!!

it is....


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I like Pong


----------



## Dollylinn (Apr 16, 2009)

*world of Warcraft*

My 16 year old son, is World of Warcraft day and night if he gets the chance. He has quite a few of the players or whatever they are called. He has them on top and all different levels and looks. Very addictive game.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

But if you get really good at it, you will be a level 7958.2341389'er elf warrior princess super power, and better prepared for the medieval age when it returns.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

debbie5 said:


> (looking at people through sleep deprived, computer monitor blearied, dark ringed & hazed eyes....) Addict? Who's an addict? who loses life to them?? (opening new window to start game...)
> IT'S LIKE CRACK, PEOPLE!!
> 
> it is....


hehe...you would know this how?

I attempted the trial,though gave up because it was downloading so like a whole day. Also I prefer the original of originals, *Dungeons & Dragons !!!!!!!*


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hubby bought the game in October....my life has been sucked away by this game...


----------

